# 100% Vg



## rvdwesth (1/9/14)

So here's the deal.

My other half tried everything under the sun in terms of e-juice and we found that she is very sensitive to PG. Even a 80\20 affects her. VG however works for her 100% without any issues.

But after being to Vapemeet we tried several juices and none are available in VG only on low nic....
I did order a truckload of juice from MBV, but the wait is long>>>>and I would like to rather support the local guys.

Who and where in the RSA can I find VG only juice of the same quality as the mixes we had had at Vapemeet?

Also it seems the VG ones the guys import are mainly tobacco based, which is not quite what she likes.
BTW - we currently buy at eciggies - Dragon Juice - but no offense, the flavors are a bit monotonous compared to the more premium type juice.


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

Heathers Heavenly Vapes can be ordered in just about any PG/VG ratio
You can order direct or get in touch with @ShaneW from Juicy Joes
He stocks it and can get it for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (1/9/14)

Silver said:


> Heathers Heavenly Vapes can be ordered in just about any PG/VG ratio
> You can order direct or get in touch with @ShaneW from Juicy Joes
> He stocks it and can get it for you


 
Awesome stuff!!! I will go check that out.


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

If you post in the 'who has stock forum' vendors can answer you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rvdwesth (1/9/14)

@Admin can you please move the thread. Thanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (1/9/14)

Why not make your own? Cheap as chips. Get a 100% vg diy kit, a litre or 2 of VG from blue sky or vv , plus flavours and some distilled water to thin and you're own your way

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rvdwesth (1/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Why not make your own? Cheap as chips. Get a 100% vg diy kit, a litre or 2 of VG from blue sky or vv , plus flavours and some distilled water to thin and you're own your way


 
I did think of that yes... Thanks


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @Admin can you please move the thread. Thanks...


 
Thread has been moved.
We are now in the "Who has stock" forum - where retailers can reply with their suggested products

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (1/9/14)

Ok, from us you can get a DIY kit that contains everything you need to make your own mixes - the kit can be customized to be VG only if you wish (just pick from the dropdown) and you can contact us with any and all questions about making your own mixes

We will also do custom mixes of all our ready to vape e-liquids, but they are done on request, so we need a day or two to make it for you, depending on how hectic a day it is 

Just pop us a mail, call or PM for custom mixes

Most of the vendors here will do custom mixes of their own flavours, so I'm sure if you ask they will be willing to assist.

Just keep in mind that most of the concentrated flavourings are PG based, so you are going to end up with _some _ PG in your DIY mixes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/9/14)

Hi @rvdwesth. 
Was it you that I spoke to on Saturday about this? 

As @Silver so kindly mentioned I can order HHV in most ratios have a look at their site 
Www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com they have plenty awesome flavours to choose from. If you see something that you/she likes, give me a shout and I can add it to the next order in 100VG. Or you could even place an order directly from them yourself, their shipping times are a bit rough though (about 4-6 weeks usually) 

I sell the 18ml for R120...The only problem is I'm not sure when my next order will be coming as I've already got a reasonable order on the way. 

I do stock Alien Visions tobaccos which are 100VG but if I remember correctly your lovely lady did taste Bobas. Tobacco of coarse is not for everyone.


----------



## rvdwesth (1/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi @rvdwesth.
> Was it you that I spoke to on Saturday about this?
> 
> As @Silver so kindly mentioned I can order HHV in most ratios have a look at their site
> ...


 
Correct - We did buy some Bobas (awesome!!).
I will check out the website for HHV.
When will you have H1N1 in low nic available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Correct - We did buy some Bobas (awesome!!).
> I will check out the website for HHV.
> When will you have H1N1 in low nic available?



Awesome  
H1N1 in 6mg and 12mg is about to board a plane on its way here. I'm estimating 2 weeks but could be here earlier. 
I'm gonna be out of the country for a week from next Tuesday, if it gets here during that time it will only be available when I get back on the 18th...holding thumbs it arrives before then.


----------



## rvdwesth (1/9/14)

cool @ShaneW let me know I book a 6 mg bottle


----------



## ShaneW (1/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> cool @ShaneW let me know I book a 6 mg bottle



Noted and added you to the pre-order list. Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

